# Water Reservoir for RO/DI Water



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

What do people use for storing their RO/DI water ?

Does anyone know where can I get a food grade (NEW?) barrel, around 40 gallons, to store water? It should also be open with a lid preferably. 

I am hoping to avoid using garbage bins/tubs.


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

I use a 44gal rubbermaid garbage can.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/44-gal-brute-trash-container/979786


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Andyn said:


> I use a 44gal rubbermaid garbage can.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/44-gal-brute-trash-container/979786


Thanks Andyn. Wow ... a bit pricy though!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You can find used food grade 15 gallon drums on kijiji for $20 usually. Just take them home and drop in a few liters of vinegar and let it clean itself for a few days.

I got mine from Jkoot! Best trade I ever did  Nothing better than knowing you have 20g of water ready to go.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Just vinegar or vinegar/water mix?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

usually a mix of 1 part vinegar to 20 parts water or so. The stronger the better of course but if it's diluted then you can just run it for a longer period of time. 

I have a 20g tank that I've had in a vinegar bath for about a week now.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*water container*

there is a Jamaican grocery store at Lawrence and jane they have all there jugs in front of the store diff sizes and styles all food grade and range from 25.00 and up .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ls-and-fibre-drum-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ552692574

30 bucks...can't beat that deal. And 55 gallons, you could literally glue a glass window to it and make an aquarium for your car


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I can handle $30 bucks


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> You can find used food grade 15 gallon drums on kijiji for $20 usually. Just take them home and drop in a few liters of vinegar and let it clean itself for a few days.
> 
> I got mine from Jkoot! Best trade I ever did  Nothing better than knowing you have 20g of water ready to go.


.....*cough*....15g not 20g.....

I love my barrel as well. I fill 15g of water using an installed float, mix with the same amount of salt every time as the volume of water never changes, I use a tap to drain into buckets.

Makes water changes fast and easy!

>jason


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ls-and-fibre-drum-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ552692574
> 
> 30 bucks...can't beat that deal. And 55 gallons, you could literally glue a glass window to it and make an aquarium for your car


Very good deal!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks for that .. much better than shelling out $70 bucks for a garbage bin.


----------

